

A better Youtube for music using Youtube, LastFM, and Musicbrainz - Jonovono
http://www.tunesicles.com

======
netbyte
Really good, but where'd they get all this music? Youtube? Did you make this?

~~~
Jonovono
Thanks. The music is from Youtube, it just searches the song on there. The
data (like list of songs on album etc) are from musicbrainz (a free database).

